# Mikhail Fabianovich Gnessin (1883 - 1957)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Jewish Russian composer, nicknamed 'The Jewish Glinka', futurist.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

